# A new color at Kickapoo!



## Dona (Sep 29, 2008)

I have done something I've been wanting to do for a long time, and have acquired a horse big enough for my grandkids to ride. He's a 3 1/2 year old POA...Leopard App! He is 13.2 hands high, so is big enough that even I can ride occassionally.

Here is "Cherokee"






















The mini in the photo with him is a 38" one....so that gives you an idea of his size. He is very gentle with an "old horse" disposition. Stands well for farrier work, loads easily, very calm & gentle. He hasn't been broken to ride yet tho....so that will be my next priority.

I will be bringing him home in a few weeks......so, now I need to find a saddle & bridle that would fit this size pony.

I've had horses in the past (many years ago) but have never had a horse this "small" before, so don't know if a regular horse saddle & bridle would fit or not.

Any suggestions?????????????


----------



## Leeana (Sep 29, 2008)

He is beautiful Dona





Congrats..i bet you and the children will have a ton of fun with him


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful Congratulations.


----------



## hairicane (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh he is beautiful!! I just love appys of all sizes, enjoy him


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Ahhhhh A leopard - my favorite! Very nice.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice horse, what is he going to do western or english?


----------



## jleonard (Sep 30, 2008)

He's cute! Your saddle will probably fit, as long as the gullet is the correct width, but you will most likely need a pony bridle. He looks like he will be lots of fun! Congrats


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice colorful appaloosa pony Dona ~ You will tons of fun with him I am sure, Congrats on your new fellow !


----------



## Marty (Sep 30, 2008)

I love him Dona!

Love the breed for kids.

Try a cob size bridle and a kids youth saddle say a 13 inch or so would have short skirt on it most likely, easy to find!


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2008)

He is beautiful, Dona!!!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh My!!!!!!!! I am seeing many spots.... very handsome man!!!!!!


----------



## tracerace (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi Dona,

I have a POA the same size as your gorgeous new boy but mine has "No spots! No spots at all!" (Remember that line from 101 Dalmations?).

She usually fits smaller horse sized bridles, like cob but she can also usually fit the pony bridles on the last holes



. . She uses a 5" bit which is typically a horse size. But saddles are very tricky because of the length (pommel to cantle or horn to skirt). A 17" dressage saddle looks ridiculous on her but technically it fits. The all purpose and cross country "look" better even though they are the same size. I have only tried a couple of friends western saddles on her and the problem is you will need to find one that doesn't have a lot of skirting in the back - I'm not real knowledgable on western saddles but I think the lightweight cordura by Wintec looked good because it didn't reach over her back and swallow her up. Of course if you're a skinny-minny and you can ride in youth sized saddles, then it won't be so much a problem. I am a size 8/10 but have a looong leg so I have trouble finding seat size that offers enough leg panel for me. At least in English saddles the smaller the seat, the shorter the panel.

Anyway....I hope that helps!


----------



## Dona (Oct 4, 2008)

tracerace said:


> Hi Dona,
> I have a POA the same size as your gorgeous new boy but mine has "No spots! No spots at all!" (Remember that line from 101 Dalmations?).
> 
> She usually fits smaller horse sized bridles, like cob but she can also usually fit the pony bridles on the last holes
> ...


You have helped at LOT!!!!! I rode big horses for years....but never really paid attention to saddle "size" back then.

I am 5'4", 140lb (size 8).......so what size saddle do you think would work best? My grandkids are almost as big as me now...so I know if it fits me, it'll work for them. I've been looking at youth saddles, but was worried they would outgrow it too soon. So, now I've been looking at 15" seats (western). I like the round skirting in the back best....so if I found a western saddle with round skirting....would that fit better than the square skirting?

Thanks for taking the time to help me.....I REALLY appreciate it. Want to be sure I buy the right saddle.


----------



## tracerace (Oct 4, 2008)

> You have helped at LOT!!!!! I rode big horses for years....but never really paid attention to saddle "size" back then.I am 5'4", 140lb (size 8).......so what size saddle do you think would work best? My grandkids are almost as big as me now...so I know if it fits me, it'll work for them. I've been looking at youth saddles, but was worried they would outgrow it too soon. So, now I've been looking at 15" seats (western). I like the round skirting in the back best....so if I found a western saddle with round skirting....would that fit better than the square skirting?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to help me.....I REALLY appreciate it. Want to be sure I buy the right saddle.


I don't think you'll have a hard time at all finding one to fit you if you stick to the round skirting. I think you would be comfy in a 15" because that is what I have tried and was happy with . Do check out the synthetic Wintec because it really looked nice on that size pony. I happen to love synthetic even though I never thought I would say that! I think getting older makes me apreciate practicality .

My POA needs a med tree in English, but not full sized QH bars in western (I don't know what they call that...semi QH?). I think sometimes they call it "regular", but for sure it is not wide because that size sits right on her withers. Your pony doesn't look wide through the shoulder or wither - he looks to be built very similarly to Cricket.

I hope you have fun with him. Having a leopard in the barn would be so cool!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 5, 2008)

Congrats Donna. He looks spotacular!


----------



## Keri (Oct 5, 2008)

Very gorgeous!!! I'm partial to appys (got a mini appy and my riding gelding is an appy). I'd love to get my son a POA about that size in a few years when he's big enough to ride one of those. Congrats!!!!


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok...If you are going the spoitted way, then send ME Deja!!!!!!

Dru


----------

